# Outstanding Mattel Service



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I really appreciate the tips and help you have provided. I was reading a post about the cost of TYCO chassis' on ebay and one member posted the link to Mattel. I decided to take the plunge and pick up four. Wow. That was on the 15th and I recieved them today, (20th). Four cool chassis' with Goodyears to boot for just under $15 shipping included. Thanks again, David


----------



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

I ordered six of them can't wait. I also want to thank the people here for hooking us up.
Tony


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sharing is what the hobby is all about. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ditto her too ordered 6 and am patiently waiting.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I ordered 6 on the 15th and received them the 19th. Nice runners. P.S. Still wondering about the tires.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

H.O. racer said:


> I ordered 6 on the 15th and received them the 19th. Nice runners. P.S. Still wondering about the tires.


Nextel drivers are also wondering about the Goodyears. :thumbsup:


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine arrived today!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Can someone tell me a little more about this and exactly where to get them ?
Thanks, Russell


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Looking? Looking? Found the answer you have!*



RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Can someone tell me a little more about this and exactly where to get them ?
> Thanks, Russell


Russell,

Follow the Yellow Brick Link:

https://store.mattel.com/transition.aspx?cmd=new&transitionid=103&cat=139&sec=9225

You can order up to six at one time. You will want to replace the tires. Bud has fronts and rears at 12 pair for $10 each. 20 bones will cover 12 pair.

http://www.budshocars.com/Sec-03-Oct08.mht

Hutts are here to help. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

*chassis*

Thanks, I just ordered 5. I just placed an order from Buds on Sat for a bunch of AW bodies and some chassis to go with them. For the most part I have not bought any slots in about 4 years. I am trying to catch up.
Russell


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Thanks, I just ordered 5. I just placed an order from Buds on Sat for a bunch of AW bodies and some chassis to go with them. For the most part I have not bought any slots in about 4 years. I am trying to catch up.
> Russell


So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
racing around to come up behind you again...

You may do many things in life, Russell, but you can never catch up...

Russ the Hutt


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

At that price, it's definitely cheaper to replace than repair.  rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

not for international :drunk:


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

what type of payment method do they do ? thanks, shon


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Shoot for modeling purposes the wheels are worth that price 

Roger Corrie


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

ampracing99 said:


> what type of payment method do they do ? thanks, shon


Shon, I know they do credit/debit and it seems like you could send m.o. too, but don't hold me to that.
Russell


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

was wondering if they take pay-pal? thanks,shon


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I did not pay for mine using paypal.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

They will take credit cards.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I wonder if they would accept 9" curves:freak:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

is their a phone # to order these?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> I wonder if they would accept 9" curves:freak:


I could buy a whole bunch with that method but I think they have them for sale. The shipping is gonna kill the deal though:jest:


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Phone # is (Mattel) 1-800-524-8697. Hrs. of operation; 8-6 EST Mon.-Fri. method of payment; Visa, Master card, discover, pay by check/money order. MUST BE 18yrs. old. Easiest way is to look up the post under General Discussion on (12/10/08) "Epay... Good Grief... ... ", follow to thread (#10)to web site. Hope this helps.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks for the phone # H.O.racer


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

So, any definitive answers? The tires, what about the tires? Are they any good? Enquireing minds want to know?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

If you race these chassis against each other, the tires are fine. Everything is relative.

If you want to improve the performance of these tires, sand them.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

The tires are good for shelf queens but not on plastic track, they are very out of round so for putting around the track they are ok, sanding would definitely improve them but would take a lot of sanding to true them up


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I had picked up a couple of these. Stuck them under some old bodies to run around the home track and they are fine. The tires are fine and they run great. For that price you can't go wrong. Dave.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just one problem the tires melt the plastic track if you leave them on it. Melted into my track piece I had them displayed on.


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

pontiacfan1972 said:


> Just one problem the tires melt the plastic track if you leave them on it. Melted into my track piece I had them displayed on.


How does a tire melt the plastic track piece? 

Btw, just ordered my allotment too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Car-guy said:


> How does a tire melt the plastic track piece?
> 
> Btw, just ordered my allotment too!! :thumbsup:


Something to do with the interactions between the chemical compositions of the track and the tires...


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

I find that this is common for all types of tires. I have cars that sit on glass shelf and a chemical reaction happens. I have tried different things to stop this. Silicon treatment for one(that you would use on the door seals on your car). It is the chemicals use in the rubber that causes this. Over time they will break down.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Rubber tires on 1:43 scale models tend to split over time as well as attach themselves to glass shelving. This is especially true in the case of cars made from white metal versus resin. A nice AMR Ferrari 250 GTO model comes with beautiful wire wheels and rubber tires - very narrow. It wll spit its tires in a couple of years if they are required to support the weight of the car. 

One manufacturer (Marsh Models) switched to resin tires to avoid this broblem and to decrease tire cost. Of course, this is not a viable option in slot cars. I believe that switching to silicone tires prevents tirr to track intraction issues. I swap out all of my Mattel tires for silies. A $3 chassis and $2 for 4 tires is still a mondo sweet deal.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------

